# Fan sues Apple over Breaking Bad season pass in iTunes



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Mods, I wasn't sure where this should go, didn't seem to fit in AppleTV. Move if necessary.

So it seems that people bought a season pass for Breaking Bad season 5, but while AMC calls what is airing now "Season 5 part 2", Apple is considering it a new season.

I usually don't care for class action lawsuits, but I think this one makes a case. The plaintiff is asking for damages totalling $20.

http://www.deadline.com/2013/09/angry-breaking-bad-fan-sues-deceptive-apple-over-itunes-season-pass/

This involves Apple, but I think the other providers did something similar.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, this has come up before with some other shows. The suits or threats of them haven't gone anywhere so far.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Maybe that's why I avoid digital, other than Amazon Prime content and Netflix.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It's more like on AMC. However, the dippy dude in Ohio got all of Season 5, all 8 eps. He expected that The Final Season (now on) was part of Season 5. A natural mistake. 

At least that's how I expect his lawsuit will end up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think AMC has brought this problem upon themselves... because they decided to split what was to be the final season, 5, in half and broadcast it separately... and release it separately on home video... but internally they aren't calling the final season, season 6... they are still considering it part of season 5... but then they didn't sell it on iTunes as "part 1" so while I'm not lawyer-sue happy, this one might have some legs.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Right, on AMC's website, they are saying Season 5 episode 14 is next. But everyone else is calling them separate seasons.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Is there any precedent they can use for comparison. Shows where seasons are usually split with a hiatus that lasts for months like Doctor Who, Hot in Cleveland, Switched at Birth, Degrassi and Power Rangers? If the season pass includes the full season for them they might have something.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, in any event, the guy who is suing is because he's p.o.'ed or wants his name in lights. Economically, paying the extra few bucks is way cheaper than filing a lawsuit, unless you value your time at 0.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> Is there any precedent they can use for comparison. Shows where seasons are usually split with a hiatus that lasts for months like Doctor Who, Hot in Cleveland, Switched at Birth, Degrassi and Power Rangers? If the season pass includes the full season for them they might have something.


The precedent set for those shows, was to have "Season X, Part 1" and "Season X, Part 2"... so you knew up front that you were only paying for half a season... it doesn't sound like Breaking Bad was originally sold that way for the most recent season.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And looks like AMC is doing the same thing with Mad Men.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Athlon646464 put this in the news

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207968-apple-refunds-breaking-bad-itunes-passes-in-wake-of-split-season/


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It was good to see Apple stepping up on this one. I think it was AMC's fault, but it is nice to see Apple willing to take the hit for it to keep customers happy.


----------

